# [Lesertest] NZXT Kraken X53



## Oromis16 (4. Juni 2020)

*NZXT Kraken X53 - AiO mit Infinity Mirror*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Der Kraken
- Spezifikationen
- Lieferumfang
- Design & Verarbeitungsqualität
- Montage
- Vorwort zum Leistungstest
- Drehzahl, Kühlleistung und Lautstärke
- Fazit

*Der Kraken*
Mit dem Kraken X53 hat NZXT zum Jahresbeginn eine neue 240mm-AiO-Wasserkühlung vorgestellt, die aktuell für rund 125 Euro verkauft wird und unter anderem durch eine besondere Optik hervorstechen soll. Dabei setzt das Unternehmen aber nicht auf simple (A)RGB-Lüfter, sondern auf einen Infinity-Mirror direkt über der Pumpe.

Abseits der besonderen Optik verspricht NZXT die übliche Kombination aus starker Kühlleistung und leisem Betrieb &#8211; und eine hohe Kompatibilität. Der Kraken X53 findet auf allen gängigen Intel-Sockeln sowie den aktuellen AMD-Sockeln AM4, TR4 und sTRX4 Platz.

*Spezifikationen*
- Kompatibilität Intel: 11XX, 1200, 1366, 20XX
- Kompatibilität AMD: AM4, TR4 sTRX4
- Radiator (BxHxT): 275 x 30 x 125 mm
- Lüfter: 2x 120 mm, 500 - 2.000 RPM, PWM
- Pumpe: 800 - 2.800 RPM
- Beleuchtung: ARGB Infinity-Mirror über der Pumpe
- Herstellergarantie: 6 Jahre

*Lieferumfang*
Neben der fest verbundenen Kombination aus Pumpe und Radiator liegen dem X53 noch zwei Lüfter sowie die Montagekits bei. Konkret bedeutet dies eine Backplate für Intels Kleinsockel, einen AMD- und einen Intel-Rahmen für die Montage sowie diverse Lüfterschrauben, um die Lüfter am Radiator und diesen wiederum am Gehäuse zu befestigen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es liegen genügend Schrauben bei, um den Radiator auch beidseitig mit Lüftern zu bestücken. Weniger üppig ist der Lieferumfang hingegen bei der Wärmeleitpaste: Diese ist direkt auf der Kontaktfläche des Kühlers aufgebracht und reicht dementsprechend nur für eine einmalige Montage.

Neben dem Genannten gibt es außerdem noch zwei Anschlusskabel für die Pumpe, um diese mit Strom und Daten zu versorgen. Ein microUSB-Stecker dient zur Ansteuerung, wohingegen wahlweise ein Lüfter- oder ein SATA-Stecker zur Stromversorgung genutzt werden können. Als Ausgang ist zudem noch ein Anschluss für HUE2-kompatible Produkte angebracht, die man über die Pumpe ansteuern kann.

*Design & Verarbeitungsqualität*
Der Aufbau des Kraken X53 ist weitgehend identisch zu dem anderer Kompaktwasserkühlungen. Das ist auch nicht wirklich verwunderlich, denn wie mehrere andere Hersteller vertraut auch NZXT auf Asetek als Fertiger, dessen Produkte von der jeweiligen Firma auf den gewünschten Einsatzzweck zugeschnitten werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie üblich ist die Unterseite des Kühlers eine großen Kupferfläche mit einem Radius von 55 mm. Darüber sitzt die Pumpe, deren Abdeckung aus Kunststoff ist, und wiederum darüber der Unendlichkeitsspiegel mitsamt dem beleuchteten Logo. Dieses ist in zwölf Stufen drehbar, sodass es immer passend zur gewählten Montageposition ausgerichtet werden kann. Beim Drehen rastet der Haltering in die entsprechenden Position ein. Die Umsetzung der Einrastung ist dabei für den Einsatzzweck in Ordnung, wenn auch nicht übermäßig hochwertig.

Über die beiden drehbar angebrachten, gesleevten Schläuche ist der Radiator verbunden. Dieser setzt als Material vollständig auf Metall, der Aufbau ist dabei wie gewohnt: Zwischen den Wasserleitungen befinden sich die eingefalteten Lamellen, durch die die Luft geleitet wird. Dabei werden die Lüfter des Kraken X53 mit etwas Abstand zu den Lamellen verbaut - das ist eine gängige Methode, um den Luftdurchsatz zu erhöhen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Optisch kann der Kraken X53 mit dem verbauten Infinity-Mirror voll und ganz überzeugen: Der Effekt ist gut umgesetzt und bietet einen täuschend echten &#8222;Tiefeneffekt&#8220;. Zusätzlich gibt es in der passenden Steuerungssoftware, NZXT CAM, noch zahlreiche nette Lichteffekte wie beispielsweise eine direkte Anzeige der CPU- und GPU-Temperatur. Hier bietet NZXT somit ein solides Rundum-Paket, das die üblichen Ansprüche problemfrei abdeckt.

Die Verarbeitungsqualität des Kraken X53 ist makellos: Sowohl die Kunststoff- als auch die Metallteile sind sauber verarbeitet und stabil verbunden; und auch die Metallbeschichtung ist fehlerfrei aufgetragen. Hier lässt sich demnach nichts kritisieren.


*Montage*
Die Montage des Kraken X53 ist denkbar einfach und unterscheidet sich kaum von den gängigen Lösungen. Auf jedem Sockel erfolgt die Befestigung über eine direkte Verschraubung, mit der Backplate, wobei, sofern vorhanden, immer die am Mainboard vormontierte Backplate verwendet wird. Für Intels Kleinsockel liefert NZXT eine  eigene Kunststoff-Backplate mit, da die entsprechenden Mainboards über keine eigene verfügen.

Zur Montage muss zunächst die Backplate installiert werden. Bei Intels Kleinsockeln muss dafür die Backplate von hinten gegen das Mainboard gedrückt und von vorne festgeschraubt werden. Dasselbe gilt für AMDs AM4, wobei hier die vorinstallierte Backplate verwendet wird. Wer das System bereits im Einsatz hat, kann sich hier die Öffnung der Rückseite außerdem sparen: Tauscht man die vorhandenen Schrauben Stück für Stück gegen NZXTs Platzhalter aus, bleibt die Backplate durchgehend am Mainboard &#8211; ohne sie festzuhalten.

Sobald die Abstandshalter angeschraubt sind, muss nur noch die Pumpe auf den Sockel gesetzt und mit vier Rändelschrauben fixiert werden. Dabei ist es wichtig, den richtigen Montagerahmen zu wählen, denn standardmäßig ist der Rahmen für Intel-Sockel montiert. Auch dieser Wechsel ist denkbar einfach: Der Rahmen wird einfach ein Stück gedreht und dann entnommen, und genau so auch wieder eingesetzt.

Neben der Pumpe muss auch der Radiator installiert werden, hier lässt einem NZXT freie Wahl: Der Radiator kann sowohl durch die Lüfter als auch direkt verschraubt werden. Ob man den Radiator oder die Pumpe zuerst installiert ist einem freigestellt, in jedem Fall muss man aber, wie bei jeder Kompaktwasserkühlung, auf die Ausrichtung der Schläuche achten. Diese sind recht starr und sollten nicht zu stark gebogen werden. Aus diesem Grund ist eine sinnvolle Drehrichtung der Pumpe wichtig, die die Schläuche nicht zu stark belastet. Da der Montagerahmen an der Pumpe in zwölf Schritten gedreht werden kann, ist man hier auf allen Sockeln aber sehr flexibel. Das gilt auch dann, wenn der Sockel keine quadratischen Bohrungen hat, wie es bei AM4 und sTRX4 der Fall ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zuletzt müssen noch die Lüfter und die Pumpe angeschlossen werden. Bei den Lüftern erfolgt das über die gewohnten Kabel, wohingegen die Pumpe über einen Stromstecker und, optional, einen microUSB-Stecker versorgt wird. Leider sind beide beiliegende Kabel recht kurz, sodass man sie bei weit entfernten Anschlüssen nicht mehr hinter dem Mainboardtray verstecken kann. Im Gegenzug muss man dafür kein überlanges Kabel verstauen, wenn die jeweiligen Anschlüsse auf dem Mainboard ohnehin in der Nähe liegen. Hier muss man für jedes Mainboard individuell abwiegen, und im Notfall auf einen Adapter setzen.

Unterm Strich lässt sich an der Montage des Kraken X53 nichts kritisieren: Sie ist simpel, geht schnell von der Hand und hält Pumpe und Radiator fest am System.

*Vorwort zum Leistungstest*
Eine der wichtigsten Eigenschaften eines CPU-Kühlers wie des Kraken X53 ist natürlich die Kühlleistung, sprich: Welchen Prozessor kann die Wasserkühlung auf welcher Temperatur halten?

Im Vergleich zu vergangenen Tests wird es nun leider Zeit für einen Bruch, denn der für frühere Kühlertests verwendete i7-5820K wurde mittlerweile durch einen Ryzen 7 3700X ersetzt. Dadurch sind auch alle bisherigen Messergebnisse obsolet, weshalb der Kraken X53 hier nur gegen einen Noctua NH-D15 antritt.

Dieser Kühler gilt zwar vielerorts als (Luftkühlungs-)Referenz, doch ist durch einen einzigen Vergleichskühler natürlich keine belastbare Aussage zu einer &#8222;guten&#8220; oder &#8222;schlechten&#8220; Kühlleistung möglich. Zudem ist der Ryzen 7 3700X bei weitem nicht so stromhungrig wie er sein müsste, weshalb sich absolute Temperaturdifferenzen deutlich weniger ausprägen sollten. Dafür lässt sich anhand des Temperaturanstiegs bei niedrigen Drehzahlen zumindest bedingt ablesen, wie viele Reserven der Kühler beim Ryzen 7 3700X hat.

Aus diesen Gründen gibt es in den folgenden Abschnitten einen größeren Fokus auf das Ansteuerungsverhalten der Lüfter, den Kühlleistungsabfall bei niedrigen Drehzahlen und eine Einschätzung der Lautstärke durch Tonaufnahmen.

*Drehzahl, Kühlleistung & Lautstärke*
Im Test kann der Kraken X53, der hier, wie auch der NH-D15, im offenen Betrieb verwendet wurde, selbst bei minimaler Drehzahl den verwendeten Ryzen 7 3700X kühlen. Selbst im absoluten Worst-Case, nämlich der Anlaufdrehzahl von 500 RPM, wird der Prozessor mit 66°C absolut im grünen Bereich gehalten. Mit höheren Drehzahlen fällt die Temperatur noch weiter ab - auf bis zu 56°C



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie zu erwarten war, kann der Kraken X53 somit bedenkenlos für den hier genutzten Prozessor und wohl auch jedes andere AM4-Modell verwendet werden, denn die Reserven sind mehr als ausreichend. Dass der Prozessor dabei selbst bei der minimalen Drehzahl kühl gehalten wird, hat aber auch seinen Grund: Die Anlaufdrehzahl ist mit knapp 500 RPM zwar nicht übermäßig hoch, doch es gibt eben auch Lüfter mit deutlich niedrigeren Drehzahlwerten.

Die Lüfter des Kraken zeigen ein interessantes Ansteuerungsverhalten, denn bis zu einem PWM-Dutycycle von 20% verändert sich die Drehzahl nicht. Stattdessen verharrt sie bei den genannten 500 RPM. Erst ab 30% geht es mit der Drehzahl bergauf, sie steigt nahezu linear auf rund 2.100 RPM. In den höheren Drehzahlbereichen flacht das Ansteuerungsverhalten dabei leicht ab.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dass der niedrige Dutycycle-Bereich ausgespart wird, ist gerade für unseren Einsatzzweck schade, denn durch die sehr niedrigen, notwendigen Drehzahlen wird der untere Drehzahlbereich natürlich umso wichtiger. Hier wäre mehr Spielraum schön gewesen, doch angesichts des geringen Geräuschpegels bei 500 RPM ist der Verzicht auf niedrigere Drehzahlen durchaus verschmerzbar. Wer auf einen (semi-)passiven Betrieb setzen möchte, könnte beim Kraken X53 aber auf Probleme stoßen: Selbst mit 0%-Dutycycle laufen die Lüfter noch, sie lassen sich also nicht im Betrieb abschalten.

Zur Lautstärke der Lüfter lässt sich sagen, dass sie im niedrigen Drehzahlbereich sehr leise agieren, und zudem frei Lager- und Motorengeräuschen. Im oberen Drehzahlbereich dominiert dann zunehmend das Luftrauschen, das bei maximaler Drehzahl störend laut wird &#8211; aber eben auch ein ordentliches Kühlpotential hat. Viel nützlicher als die Beschreibung des Geräuschs ist aber natürlich eine Tonaufnahme, und die gibt es in folgendem Video:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1PvZwiZDv78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hierbei standen alle Lüfter in der gleichen Entfernung zum Mikrofon, einem NT-1A. Bei diesem handelt es sich zwar nur um ein anständiges Kondensatormikrofon, und nicht um ein Messmikrofon mit möglichst linearem Frequenzgang, doch die Aufnahme dürfte dennoch einen guten Eindruck des Lüftergeräuschs geben.

Auffälliger als die Lüfter dürfte im Idle die Pumpe sein, die über NZXTs CAM-Software angesteuert wird. Bei 25 Prozent ist sie in der Nähe zwar noch wahrnehmbar, nicht mehr aber durch eine geschlossene Gehäusewand. Mit zunehmender Drehzahl wird das surren der Pumpe allerdings lauter und zunehmend auch durch eine Gehäusewand wahrnehmbar - hier dürfte NZXT also ruhig noch etwas Optimierungsarbeit leisten.

*Fazit*
Der NZXT Kraken X53 ist in vielen Bereichen gut gelungen. Pluspunkte sammelt die 125 Euro teure Kompaktwasserkühlung für die einfache und stabile Montage und die gute Verarbeitungsqualität. Dazu gibt es den gut umgesetzten Unendlichkeitsspiegel in der Pumpe, der in Echt wirklich beeindruckend aussieht.

Dem entgegen steht die fehlende Möglichkeit zum Passivbetrieb, da die Lüfter auch bei deaktivierter Ansteuerung noch mit ihrer Minimaldrehzahl drehen. Diese sorgt dabei dafür, dass der Kraken viele Prozessoren selbst bei minimaler Drehzahl in jeder Situation kühl hält - das ist gut. Mit zunehmend höheren Drehzahlen wird der Kraken dann zunehmend lauter, was für den Betrieb eine gut konfigurierbare Lüftersteuerung voraussetzt. Ein Modell, dass die Lüfter des X53 mit minimal 50% Dutycycle betreiben kann, ist nicht ideal. Zudem ist auch die eingesetzte Pumpe nicht die leiseste, gerade bei hohen Drehzahlen macht sie sich durch ein störendes Surren bemerkbar.

Unterm Strich dürfte die Kaufentscheidung beim X53 schlicht bei der Optik liegen, denn diese ist das herausragende Merkmal. Wer einen Einsatzzweck für den gut umgesetzten Unendlichkeitsspiegel über der Pumpe sieht, und über eine ausreichend flexible (Mainboard-)Lüftersteuerung verfügt, der macht mit dem X53 wohl keinen Fehler. Wer auf maximale Kühlleistung abzielt, sollte vor dem Kauf aber noch weitere Reviews mit mehreren Vergleichskandidaten zu Rate ziehen - und Silent-Enthusiasten dürften sich am unumgänglichen Surren der Pumpe stören.


----------

